# Twisting Brats



## dj54 (Jan 10, 2012)

I just made 5 lbs of brats using shooterick's recipe and having a tough time keeping them twisted up. Is there some type of technique to twisting them in brat length that I don't know about ? Also once they dry just put them in freezer for keeping no smoke or anything ?


----------



## mdboatbum (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 10, 2012)

Twist one away from you 3 turns then the next twist towards you same amount of turns.

Away/Towards/Away/Towards

Try not to over stuff or you will break the casing.


----------



## dj54 (Jan 10, 2012)

nepas said:


> Twist one away from you 3 turns then the next twist towards you same amount of turns.
> 
> Away/Towards/Away/Towards
> 
> Try not to over stuff or you will break the casing.


Do you have to tie between link ? What keeps them from untwisting ?

Thanks Again


----------



## alelover (Jan 10, 2012)

After they sit overnight the casing will take the shape and not pop open on the ends.


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 10, 2012)

Great advice from some really good sausage makers


----------



## big casino (Jan 10, 2012)

are you using natural casings? or collagen?


----------



## dj54 (Jan 10, 2012)

Big Casino said:


> are you using natural casings? or collagen?


Natural Hog casings, Big Casino


----------



## pantherfan83 (Jan 10, 2012)

There is an easier way than remembering to twist the opposite direction every time.  When you pinch the links, pinch two at a time and twist the 2nd of the pair.  Using these symbols as representation of links (_____)x(_____)x , you can see that if you twist the 2nd link you are twisting between the 1st and 2nd link and also the end of the 2nd link (where the x's are shown).  When you pinch two more links and twist the 2nd of these two, you are twisting the between the 3rd and 4th link and the end of the 4th (_____)x(_____)x(_____)x(_____)x.


----------



## big casino (Jan 10, 2012)

dj54 said:


> Natural Hog casings, Big Casino




well these guys got ya covered, I personally always forget which way I turned the last...LOL


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 10, 2012)

Twisted







Link


----------



## jrod62 (Jan 10, 2012)

links . easy to do and looks good that way


----------



## boykjo (Jan 10, 2012)

I suck at it and always tie.............

Joe


----------



## venture (Jan 10, 2012)

The reverse twist works fine for me?

The only problem I have with that is by the time I get to the twisting part, I am so far into the 30 pack of beer that I can't remember which way I twisted the last time? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## DanMcG (Jan 10, 2012)

Venture said:


> The reverse twist works fine for me?
> 
> The only problem I have with that is by the time I get to the twisting part, I am so far into the 30 pack of beer that I can't remember which way I twisted the last time?
> 
> ...


  My kind of guy LOL 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   

I do the every other link.

Here's a thread I did on linking in threes'

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/103413/linking-in-threes


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 10, 2012)

Holy cow Dan how did you do that. I have always used the twist towards me and then away from me method. Now I have also ised the twist every other one away from me. Now that way in the video I would have sausage all over the place after I broke half of them.


----------



## africanmeat (Jan 11, 2012)

PantherFan83 said:


> There is an easier way than remembering to twist the opposite direction every time.  When you pinch the links, pinch two at a time and twist the 2nd of the pair.  Using these symbols as representation of links (_____)x(_____)x , you can see that if you twist the 2nd link you are twisting between the 1st and 2nd link and also the end of the 2nd link (where the x's are shown).  When you pinch two more links and twist the 2nd of these two, you are twisting the between the 3rd and 4th link and the end of the 4th (_____)x(_____)x(_____)x(_____)x.


  Yes it is easy and fast


----------

